# Amami



## johnasan (Aug 20, 2010)

Hello, I am planning to move to Amami this Nov with my wife (Japanese) and son - wondering if anybody can give me some info on Amami (estate agents etc) , not much on the net, or if anybody on here lives there - thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

johnasan said:


> Hello, I am planning to move to Amami this Nov with my wife (Japanese) and son - wondering if anybody can give me some info on Amami (estate agents etc) , not much on the net, or if anybody on here lives there - thanks


On Amami Island, Kagoshima Prefecture?
Google search yielded a few, such as
‰‚”ü‚Ì•s“®ŽY�@•ŸŽR•s“®ŽY�i”„”ƒ�E’‡‰î�EŠÇ—��j (in Japanese)


----------



## johnasan (Aug 20, 2010)

Joppa said:


> On Amami Island, Kagoshima Prefecture?
> Google search yielded a few, such as
> 
> 
> ...


----------

